

Willfully ignorant vs. aggressively skeptical - wyday
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/08/willfully-ignorant-vs-aggressively-skeptical.html

======
cmalabs
Totally agree, some people on the internet spent way too much time arguing
about topics they know nothing about!

